# Cusco, muèstrame el ombligo II



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Aja papayota,pucha ya me antoje maicillo,tendre que esperar hasta marzo,wuaaaaaa.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> Asi son de grandes... y me imagino que las traen del valle de la convencion QUILLABAMBA, hay se da la palta, pacae, papayas, naranjas, coca, yuca, te, cafe, cacao, etc. etc....
> 
> Y claro que no es hobbit ja ja ja


es que son inmensas todas las frutas que se ven en la foto.... hasta los platanos fácil deben medir sus medio metro........:lol::lol:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pobre árbol que tiene que soportar tremendas papayotas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Respecto a las wawas de pan y los caballos... Es una tradición muy cusqueña, se los compra para darselo a los niños en todos santos... Los Caballos para los niños y las wawas para las niñas.

Son panes especiales con confites y dulces que tienen caretas de yeso de la wawa o del caballo,


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x la visita a to2. Ahora entramos a una de las Construcciones mas fascinantes de la Ciudad del Cusco:

*La Iglesia de Santo Domingo - Qoricancha*











































































































































































































































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

UYARIWAICHIS !!! UYARIWAICHIS!!!

KAUSACHUN QOSQOLLAJTA...

escuchennos escuchennos

Que viva mi tierra el Cusco

... Hermosas Fotos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

]Que fotos!


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

que perfeccion, realmente unos maestroosss.... ni la tecnologia de hoy puede igualar estas obras


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Lo máximo esas fotos!!!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Que buenas vistas,... el Qorikancha era el Vaticano de los Inkas.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Q BELLEZA QUE ES NUESTRO CUSCO, INCOMPARABLE Y LEEEEEEEEENDO, CADA IGLESIA, CADA SANTUARIO ME ENCANTAN ALS FOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Impresionante el Qoriqancha - Santo Domingo, un testigo de la conquista del Tahuantinsuyo de los españoles ...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El Coricancha es impresionante, la combinación perfecta entre la mejor arquitectura Inca y Española.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Seguimos .... con un Mix:

Santo Domingo y La Catedral desde arriba:










Calles sobrias:
































































El brillo del Padre:










Caminando:



















:colgate:​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Desde arriba y al nivel de la calle, una bella ciudad.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

ese reflejo del sol en el atardecer y despues de la lluvia es simplemente hermoso


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Por fin mi pana se hizo usted esperar mucho paa esta entrega... je je

XD

Muy buenas un poco anticuchas las fotos pero lindas como siempre...

Solo un aclaracion mi brother en la primera foto no es la iglesia Santo Domingo y la catedral, la que tiene la bella cupula es la Compañia de Jesus la iglesia de Santo Domingo esta un poco mas lejos por la avenida el Sol GRACIAS por las fotos ahhh y puse unas fotos nocturnas del centro haber que te parecen estan en Cusco:muestra de caminates ya sabes je je XD


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenisimas fotos, 
gran ciudad centro historico del csc!!!!!!!!


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheveres las fotos del qoricancha

Salu2
Crlwaly


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

maravillosa la ciudad imperial


----------

